# Quick reznor question



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

reznor heater ( hung indirect heat) spark ignition. pretty sure pilot valve not working ( hence new gas valve all together.) getting spark. good spark too across pilot flame assembly. getting power from ignition module to pv lead on gas valve , gas valve vibrates... not chatter. but no power on the mv/pv commen coming from the gas valve to ignition module. gas valve just no good right ?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Check your voltages across pv-mv/pv and the mv-mv/pv terminals. You should get 26 volts, I believe. I suspect if it's chattering, you could have incorrect voltage, a loose wire or bad ground. I've had plenty of bad controls, too.

PV- Pilot valve Hot
MV- Main Burner Hot

MV/PV Common (Neutral) for both terminals


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

yea was getting up and down voltage. checked ground an loose wires all good. swapped out for new ignition module. worked good. appreciate the tip. =)


----------

